# Huntsville, AL haunt groups



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in Huntsville, AL. I was wondering if there are any haunt groups there.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a group I started on the Garage of Evil network a few years ago. Not necessarily the Huntsville area, but mostly Northern/ Central Alabama.


----------

